# art therapy



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

i got put in art therapy by my guidance counselor because she thought it would help me cope with my mom's death, but i have a lot more things wrong with me than she thinks, like she doesn't know that i have SA or anything. but anyways i was wondering if anyone has experiences with art therapy? and did it help you at all? i like to draw and everything but i was only looking forward to therapy because i thought that i was actually going to get put on medication. i had my first appointment today and i thought it was bs, it didn't help at all but maybe it will get better as time goes on? idk


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't know, I've never tried it. I draw, and that helps to zone out and forget about things for a while though. I'm curious about art therapy though, what is it like? What kinds of things do they have you do? Sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I was forced to do it years ago when I was in intensive outpatient therapy. It didn't help at all and I thought it was ridiculous.


----------



## ricymardona (Dec 17, 2012)

Art therapy is a good way for diverting your mind. I think you should try this it will really help you.


----------



## Shredder (Apr 19, 2011)

I guess it depends on what you are looking for. I find art really helpful as it allows me to express myself as I find it hard to talk about it. Art seems to come easier for me. Art in itself wont fix anything but it gives us a means to explore what goes on in ours heads.


----------

